# Havre De Grace this weekend



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs will be vending this weekend at Havre De Grace once again. We will have a great selection of healthy well started frogs all bred in our home by us. We look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

are you also going to the MADS meet??


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Judy
I won't be attending the meet, just not enough hours in a day or days in the week


----------

